#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-05-09
<micronix> hello
<micronix> make[3] : *** [check-DEJAGNU]  Error 1
<micronix> make[2] : *** [check-am]  Error 2
<micronix> make[1] : *** [check-recursive]  Error 1
<micronix> make: *** [check-ld]  Error 2
<micronix> i'm building binutils
<micronix> i tried much times, but the error are the same
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-05-13
<atincjon> Have a pthread issue with gcc, could anyone here possibly help?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-05-10
<doko> lamont: glibc did fail to build on hppa (testsuite timeout)
#ubuntu-toolchain 2009-05-05
<jbailey> doko, http://blog.aurel32.net/?p=47
<jbailey> doko, It looks like Aurelien's handling the coinstall issue by just switching.
